# Flowmaster mufflers only?



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Is there any benefit to changing the mufflers only? Aside from the more more aggressive rumble, of course. Do get any performance gain from just that slight change?:confused


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

When I put 40's on my GOAT I noticed a slight difference in power but a big one in sound. Make sure you don't want to go louder later on. You'll throw away a lot of money if you do! I'd like to hear the new 44's on the GTO.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I wanna be louder than stock, but not too loud. I keep hearing good things about the 40's. I'm thinking that is the way to go. How much more performance do you get from going cat back? And why?


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mufflers*

Believe, you do not get any added horsepower just by switching mufflers. You'll get better flow but the added HP will not be noticed it's so minute.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

+1 you won't notice anything except in your head from a muff swap. if you're going for a more aggressive sound at least get some Spintechs or bullets or better yet chambered muffs. Chokemasters are for sound not flow


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I just took off my Flowmaster 10 series. Great sound and seemed to increase power a little. It was more like perceived power just because the sound was so loud and deep. They were too loud. In California 95 decibels is the limit at 4500 rpms and these showed close to 110 dec.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I have had no problem with my Corsa sport set up, also the power gain does not come in the muffler alone, it's also in the full exhaust you need the flow to be clean the whole way, spend the money go the whole way or just stay with the stock. If it's just sound your looking for take out the resonator but if you want both sound and better performance then I say go with a whole kit.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

The one and only thing everyone has agreed on thus far is, the need for flow. Well, the removal of a restriction (in this case, stock muffler) gives more flow. Therefore, any aftermarket less restrictive muffler be it Corsa or Flow Master, gives more flow and is better than the stock ones. The only advantage of the complete cat back system is the fact that the pipes have smoother (“mandrel”) bends in them, which causes less turbulence than the stock ones, for better flow. But, the fact remains, the muffler is the main resistance to flow, which means replacing it, gives the best bang for your buck. END OF STORY.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm, longer story. all muffs are not created equal in terms of flow. manufacturers don't like to list their flow. for example Chokemaster 40s flow 115 cfm at 5" water column where as Borlas or Spintech Pro Streets both flow 180 cfm under the same circumstances. on a stock engine the flow isn't that big of a deal as the stock dual exhaust flows fairly well. as you add headers, cam, heads etc. the need for more flow increases


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

I wanted to do this, too. I hear it is just butt dyno power.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's the thing. I want a more aggressive sound, but not so loud that I can be heard two blocks away. I can't really describe the sound but. I just want a slightly more than stock sound coming from my 04. Also what's the stock number for the 40's? Thanks.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i put in the 40"s and i love the sound. especially when you down shift


----------

